# New thread for pictures pf pregnant mares. share your stories



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Fluffy bums! So happy it's summer here in NZ!  Good luck for a black and white! I was hoping for a coloured colt and got a solid filly but couldn't be happier!
My girl about 26 days before foaling.








About 20 days out









When is your girl due?


----------



## maygen (Jan 8, 2013)

My girl is due in 3 months april here. Were you able to see the pictures? I was lucky when i got my first paint filly from the solid stud. Now im guaranteed a paint as long as shes right about the stud being homozygous. I cant wait


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Day 249, all pictures are taken today. Due early April.


----------



## madhouse (Nov 17, 2008)

hi every1 s horses r lush my arab mare is due in june i only bought her 3 days ago but ive known her for 6yrs now as she was a brood mare at the stud/livery yard i work at because the owner has decided not to breed anymore as there is already enough unwanted horses around, ill try and put sum photos on but im not sure if it will work xx


----------



## madhouse (Nov 17, 2008)

tally, arab, 6months infoal due 11,6,13


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

The first one was of my mare when she was around 8 months, second and third is of my filly just born and the fourth is of her when she was a year and a half.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

The momma is half Arabian half Quarter and the daddy is a purebred Arabian. And in another 3 years Finale will start her career as an Endurance horse.


----------



## madhouse (Nov 17, 2008)

tally 2008 with oliver arab x cob colt








oliver 10months old








oliver at 2yrs








tally with willaim born june 2011 full arab colt sire CSA SLIVER PHOENIX








william now jan 2013


----------



## maygen (Jan 8, 2013)

They are all such pretty horses i cant wait till mine are born ill besure to update this and post pictures throughout the pregnancy and when they are born.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

maygen said:


> So im hoping for a black and white has anyone else ever bred a bay paing to a black and white and got a black and white?


Depending on the mare and stallion's color genetics, you may or may not get what you want. 

If both carry only 1 copy of black, you have a 25% chance of a chestnut foal. If your mare carries 2 copies of agouti (restricts black and makes a horse brown or bay), you have 0% chance to get a black pinto. If at least one parent carries 2 black copies and your mare carries only 1 agouti, you have a 50% chance of a black pinto and a 50% chance of a bay pinto 

As a side note, recieving a pinto gene (tobiano, frame, splash and/or sabino) does not guarantee that it will be expressed on the body to qualify the foal as a pinto


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay, here are some ladies who start foal watch in 2 more months









Dreamer has past the point where she sadly delivered a filly prematurely last spring. This foal will be registered purebred Arab and will be black 









Magic has been letting her belly hang ever since she was bred. Her foal will be registered half Arabian and be either bay or black since her agouti status is unknown. 









Daddy to both foals


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> Okay, here are some ladies who start foal watch in 2 more months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow!!!! ONE NICE LOOKIN" DADDY!!!! 
He sure is one flashy boy!!!

Is he quarter horse cross????


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Strawberry, I'm pretty certain the daddy must be pure arab, as the first one's foal will be pure arab


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

strawberry paint said:


> Wow!!!! ONE NICE LOOKIN" DADDY!!!!
> He sure is one flashy boy!!!
> 
> Is he quarter horse cross????


He is purebred Arabian, but has been mistaken in the past to be a breeding stock paint because of his mellow, laid back attitude. I had a lot of fun riding him over the summer, first experience riding a stallion and riding with mares as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maygen (Jan 8, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Depending on the mare and stallion's color genetics, you may or may not get what you want.
> 
> If both carry only 1 copy of black, you have a 25% chance of a chestnut foal. If your mare carries 2 copies of agouti (restricts black and makes a horse brown or bay), you have 0% chance to get a black pinto. If at least one parent carries 2 black copies and your mare carries only 1 agouti, you have a 50% chance of a black pinto and a 50% chance of a bay pinto
> 
> As a side note, recieving a pinto gene (tobiano, frame, splash and/or sabino) does not guarantee that it will be expressed on the body to qualify the foal as a pinto


Ive never had my mare tested but she could be homozygous . But yes i know there could be solid colored paints as well that dont show white. Im hopeing for a good chance since i got such a great colored filly the first time with a solid red dun stallion who has has multiple foals but no pintos tho one bay with a blue eye it looked wwird on a solid foal with only a start on its face as white. Have you ever seen anything like that?


----------



## maygen (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry star on its forhead was the only whiye and maybe a little white on one foot.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

maygen said:


> Ive never had my mare tested but she could be homozygous . But yes i know there could be solid colored paints as well that dont show white. Im hopeing for a good chance since i got such a great colored filly the first time with a solid red dun stallion who has has multiple foals but no pintos tho one bay with a blue eye it looked wwird on a solid foal with only a start on its face as white. Have you ever seen anything like that?


I have, a young mare with a heart shaped star and a blue eye. Her owner called her "Love" and was a registered breeding stock paint but I do not know what the registered name was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is my bay solid QH mare also bred to a homozygous black and white PH stallion, hoping for a black and white, but certain I am going to get a bay and white :wink:. She is due 05.03.2013. (Day 237)

Her mother was a black QH mare and her father a sorrel QH, her half sister is a chestnut PH out of her black dam and a beautiful bay and white PH stallion. (I have 25% chance for chestnut/sorrel, then halves for black/white or bay/white)


----------



## maygen (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool so we have about the same percent chance dependig on genetics. How many foals has your mare had. My mare is further and not quite but almost that big and has had one other foal


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Will be neat to see what we get! She is a maiden mare so no foals, she is built stocky though so I think that adds to it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maygen (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah that could be. My mares built slim she has always been slim in the stomach and fit so thats probably why she does. Cant wait to see


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you need to see what the horse is homogyous for .. black ? does not mean you will get a spotted horse. 
Hope everyones babies are born healthy, be sure to keep the groceries on those mares, dont want them ribby while feeding those babies before and after they are born !


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

The stallion I bred to is tested homozygous for tobiano 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maygen (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine too lol my mare might be too but i have to get her tested to be sure.


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

I have a mare that I bred to a Blue Roan. Super excited for the baby to come. 
I also got another roan from a rescue I have gotten a horse from before and lots of friends adopt there to. She was beat and starved. She had a crushed in eye which was recently removed. She was bred to a appy from her former owner that she was taking from. Her name is Justice. It fits her. I just got her today so I need to get some pics of her and newer ones of my other mare and post them hear. Two sweetest mares I have ever met.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh congrats! I love blues 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

